# Shooting Ray's target spinner, 3 camera angles, short explanations



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Three different camera angles... just shooting at a target spinner and briefly explaining how I do what I'm doing.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great video! I see a couple of thinks I'm going to have to try.

Todd


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the video Bill!

Tom


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting bill!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Yet another great video, thanks for sharing your expertise


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks I might give TTF another chance after having so many failed attempts.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice shooting !!


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

Bill, 
Thanks for taking the time to put that together. Your videos along with others have been and continue to be very helpful for myself in starting out. I was shooting with my thumb down towards the ground instead of facing up.

O.S


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for that !

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks for the video!

nice shooting as always bill


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very informative, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey bill could you show a close up of that slingshot it looks bent to the hand.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Bill

I know those angles and tips are helpful, however ( for me ) it was really cool to see the repetitive shooting.... I felt like I was the camera . Well except for the time it was facing you and the slingshot directly 

LGD


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Bill you are a shooting machine for sure! Thanks for posting your video's, I really enjoy them, and learn so much from them!

I am excited to see the new Scorpion too! I really, really like the way the Scorpion is designed, and it looks like a joy to shoot! definitely on my "want" list!


----------

